# OIDIO SOUND Impressions Thread



## AlterAnthony

This thread is meant to collect impressions and feedback about OIDIO SOUND, a UK-based cable maker that specializes in headphone cables.

They've been around for about a year, but they've remained pretty low-key so far. I stumbled upon them a few weeks back when I was looking for an affordable balanced cable for my HD650/HD58x. I finally ordered their Pellucid-Plus (SPC) cable which arrived a couple of days ago:

 

Some notes about the cable and overall purchasing experience:

The cable's build quality is excellent with quality components used. Aesthetically and ergonomically top-notch. I opted for an Amphenol 4-pin XLR connector, but the usual Neutriks are also available.
The packaging is simple but nice and functional. And you get biscuits!

They are very responsive to emails and ready to help and accommodate customers.
It took 8 days from the moment I submitted my order to the parcel reaching me (I'm in mainland EU).
The prices are very reasonable + shipping is free on orders over 60 GBP.
They offer a variety of cable types (copper & silver-plated copper in several configurations) and customization options for any headphone you can think of.
All in all, mine was a perfect first experience with the company. I can wholeheartedly recommend them, especially taking into account how few headphone cable makers operate within the EU.


----------



## xenithon

Also looking into these - keen to hear from any other owners? Particularly interested in whether they’re microphonic.


----------



## AmusedToD

Subscribing to this thread. Do Oidio cables work well with Focal headohones, anyone?


----------



## donutbits

Just bought the Pellucid (non plus) for my HD650. Currently using with Schiit Modi Multibit > Jotunheim. Amazing duo. Cable is so far perfect


----------



## Deftone

I purchased a custom XLR balanced stock sennheiser cable for my HD650 and HD660, job well done at a good price.


----------



## Alboxing

Hello everybody,

good timing I purchased one of their cables back in December. In my case I bought a balanced cable (2.5mm trrs) for Sennh 518/558/598.

They have been very communicative, shipping was fast ( though it took 4 weeks to arrive UK-->ITALY because our postal service is kinda inefficient and because of Christmas delays etc ).

The item arrived in a very nice box, very well presented and with a fortune-wishing packet of biscuits, which was kind of nice.

The cable itself is an original sennheiser one (they included the original pouch with serials) and the custom connector seems well soldered and of good quality.

I have been using it since and have had no problems so far. Hope this feedback helps.


----------



## monumonu (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,

I bought 2 cables to pair with my combo DT 1770, IFI Micro DSD BL, iPurifier 3 : PELLUCID-PLUS USB and MONGREL SERIES mini xlr.
Items came in a small box, each was gift wrapped, very kind attention.

I choosed 2 colors for the Mongrel : Black and Blue Navy, check my picture 
The connectors are great, to cut it short, everything is really well done.

And the more important, the sound quality is amazing! Very natural and vivid compared to stock cables, or compared to Furutech GT2 B USB and mini xlr cables I have too.
I'm listening a lot of acoustic and live music, this combo make me feel in the room each time.

So big applause for the Oidio team, I strongly recommend their products !


----------



## xenithon

Has anyone tried their IEM cables? Particularly interested in how they sound and also their microphonics.


----------



## Taz777

I'm about to order an Oidio Pellucid-PLUS for my Amiron Home headphones. Can anyone comment on how tangle-free and soft/flexible the Oidio is? I really like the usability of the stock Amiron 3m cable, so I'm hoping that the Pellucis-PLUS is just as tangle-free and flexible.


----------



## Taz777

So I got my Oidio Pellucid-PLUS cable for my beyerdynamic Amiron Home headphones and have listened for three hours so far. The spec configured on the Oidio site was:

*OIDIO PELLUCID-PLUS SERIES CABLE FOR DUAL 3.5MM HEADPHONES*
SKU: *OPP-D35*
Colour: *Diamond*
Left / Right Marking: *Black / Red*
Length: *3m*
Source Connector: *6.35mm Neutrik Gold Jack*
Splitter: *Black Splitter with OIDIO Logo*
Wire Coating (Above Splitter): *Clear/Silver*
Wired For Headphone Type: *Beyerdynamic T1 / T5P / Amiron*
Source Connector Branding (excluding name brand connectors): *OIDIO branding if possible*

Note that 3m was the longest length that could be ordered. Total price for the above configuration came in at *150.50 GBP*. Delivery took 10 days from order to being delivered. Delivery method used was Royal Mail Special Delivery before 1.00pm. The packaging was very nice:






I used Hosa G5S-6 CAIG DeoxIT GOLD Contact Enhancer Spray to clean the connectors - I always do this on all audio cables, even new ones. This cable was ordered to see if the stock 3m cable supplied with beyerdynamic Amiron Home headphones could be bettered. I like the stock cable for its tangle-free characteristics, softness/flexibility and lack of microphonics.

*Negative Points*

It's not a very soft or flexible cable (compared with the stock cable of the Amiron Home headphones)
It's quite microphonic so if the cable rubs against anything, you'll hear it in your headphones

*Positive Points*

The 6.35mm Neutrik Gold Jack is awesome! It's feels solid and heavy, and fits into the headphone jack socket of my headphones amp (Arcam rHead) securely
The 3.5mm jacks also fit securely into my beyerdynamic Amiron Home headphones
The sound is quite different compared to the stock cable that came with my headphones - it's even less veiled now. I felt drawn into the soundstage more. There is a a harder edge to the instruments. Vocals are even clearer now. Treble also seems to be more pronounced now, fortunately without being 'splashy'. Of course, I need a lot more listening time, but I was surprised at how different this cable made the music sound.
All in all, the negative points don't matter too much in my use case: bedtime listening, where I'm not moving around much. They may matter for you if you're listening in an environment where the cable is likely to rub against anything. The sound is more dynamic now, with a lot more higher end. I did some bass test tracks and there were no issues with the bass.


----------



## RestlessZombi

I bought various parts from Oidio in the last month and each has been recieved next day, well packaged and with a note saying "good luck with my project and if I needed help feel free to ask", oh and Biscuits  

After my first order I haven't and wouldn't hestitate to buy from this company. I can't comment on their cables but their service and support has been amazing. 

Link to the cable I made with the parts.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/page-1042#post-14915292


----------



## Marutks

What splitter are they using?  It looks big. Is it very heavy?


----------



## RestlessZombi

Looks like a covered / Rebranded ViaBlue Splitter. If this is the case it'll be Aluminium and quite light.


----------



## ChisChas

I've just ordered a Mongrel Series balanced cable for my Focal Utopias with a 4.4mm TRRS termination for my Cayin N8 Brass Black DAP. It is reassuring to read these good reviews and comments. Certainly OIDIO charge fair prices, you can pay an awful lot more. I will post my feedback after I've received my cable and it's been run-in a bit.


----------



## virgopunk (Oct 20, 2019)

Currently awaiting delivery of my OIDIO PELLUCID-PLUS SERIES CABLE for my CA Cascades. The web store is well designed and their options are good. I'm hoping the cable will be fairly flexible and have minimum microphonics. The Pellucid-Plus has a sheath that reduces microphonics so we'll see...

UPDATE: the cable arrived and is excellent. Better than the stock cable CA supply with their Cascades. The cable reveals a bit more Mid / high freqs, which is good since the Cascades are quite warm anyway.

The finish and quality of the parts is 10/10. The right angled connector is better than the 45 degree connector on the stock cable.

Microphonics are minimal.

Oidio are a great manufacturer and I fully recommend them to any UK headphone users. The addition of the free biccies did not sway my opinion (even though they aree my all-time faves!)


----------



## fitipaldi (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi, I just sign in to the forum to post my impressions of Oidio.

I recently bought an OIDIO MONGREL SERIES CABLE WITH VIABLUE JACK AND SPLITTER OPTION for my Focal Elegia.
When I used the cable for the first time, I was in shock, everything sounded better: highs, mids, bass, even the soundstage was improved.
Amazing quality and construction. Communication was excellent. Excellent customer service. Fair prices. Shipping to Montreal, Canada, took only 6 days.
I highly recommend the company.


----------



## keithmarsh

I have ordered 5 cables from Oidio now - absolutely love them! Superbly made and they look and sound amazing!

customer service is beyond any other company I’ve dealt with.


----------



## Steve Guppy

I've just received my Pellucid-Plus cable for the Beyerdynamic dt 177x Go today. I actually have custom dt 1770 pro's, not the Massdrop version, but the cable works perfectly nonetheless. So far, so good. Feels very well made and looks great. Wanted something a little more compact for mobile usage. Here are some pics, along with the supplied cable (for form factor comparisons)


----------



## GeorgeA

My OIDIO Mongrel Cable for HiFiMAN Arya as received from OIDIO SOUND.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

I bought this pure silver Oidio cable for my Campfire Audio Cascade and the sound quality and finish are amazing.  Very attentive at all times answering all my questions and perfect delivery.


----------



## LightBlue77

Well worth the waiting for this cable due to the 2 biscuits inside the package :-D


----------



## Pulsing Python

very nice colour combo! is the light blue the crystal colour from the website? and is the green one called emerald? just asking to get a better idea for my cable  thanks


----------



## LightBlue77

Yes, they are the colors chosen from what they offer on their website.


----------



## Pulsing Python

LightBlue77 said:


> Yes, they are the colors chosen from what they offer on their website.


awesome thankyou!


----------



## Soundizer

LightBlue77 said:


> Well worth the waiting for this cable due to the 2 biscuits inside the package :-D


Did they also send the Biscoff buscuit?


----------



## Pulsing Python

Soundizer said:


> Did they also send the Biscoff buscuit?


after ordering a cable myself, i can confirm they do


----------



## Soundizer

Pulsing Python said:


> after ordering a cable myself, i can confirm they do


I just ordered all red Mongrel cable. SPC.


----------



## Pulsing Python

Soundizer said:


> I just ordered all red Mongrel cable. SPC.


oh very nice, for what cans if i may ask ?


----------



## LightBlue77

Yes, they add the biscuits too.


----------



## Soundizer

Pulsing Python said:


> oh very nice, for what cans if i may ask ?


For Focal Radiance


----------



## TTRR

Hi 

I would add my recommendation for Oidio. I purchased a Mongrel cable for my Arya's last year as I wanted a longer cable than stock. Having owned a good number of 'upgrade' cables over the year's (interconnects, speaker & headphone cables) my experience is they do make a difference to what I hear albeit a subtle difference. So now what I look for is a cable that is well made, uses the best components and looks good. The Oidio cable fits the bill for me and at a fair price.


----------



## Soundizer

Here is my set up which sounds excellent to me in terms of Synergy.
Focal Radiance headphones>>OIDIO Mongrel 4.4 balanced cable>>iFi iDSL Signature.
Good enough to be End Game for me*

_Thank you to Focal, OIDIO, iFi Audio and members of headfi in helping me make these choices. _













* Reference to End Game is only valid for 6 months after which further £££spending is forecast.


----------



## Pulsing Python

Soundizer said:


> Here is my set up which sounds excellent to me in terms of Synergy.
> Focal Radiance headphones>>OIDIO Mongrel 4.4 balanced cable>>iFi iDSL Signature.
> Good enough to be End Game for me*
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man, glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## iFi audio

Soundizer said:


> Here is my set up which sounds excellent to me in terms of Synergy.
> Focal Radiance headphones>>OIDIO Mongrel 4.4 balanced cable>>iFi iDSL Signature.
> Good enough to be End Game for me*
> 
> ...



Our pleasure, enjoy


----------



## Twizzleshnizzle

I bought a balanced cable from OIDIO last year for my Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.  I recently sold those and asked if they could re-terminate my cable for a Dan Clark Aeon.  I sent it back late last week and it's back with me already (Tuesday!).  Beautifully finished cables.  I can't recommend them highly enough to anyone interested.


----------



## Soundizer

I now have a matching DAC to the Red OIDIO cable.


----------



## Klmahnn

I bought a Mongrel cable around a year ago. The service, price, and quality are all excellent.

My one gripe is that I’ve found the sleeving quite rough and as a result the cable is very microphonic.

Disclaimer - It might be exacerbated by the fact I use closed backs and the fact I move my head a lot while listening to music/working (ultrawide monitor).

It’s bothering me to the point I’m now looking for a replacement unless I can keep it under control with some kind of DIY shirt clip lol.


----------



## dadracer2

Got an OIDIO mongrel cable for my HD800S which is shorter with a 4.4 balanced plug and so suitable for use with my home/office system (Cayin N6ii DAP w/C9 amp). Nicely presented package and beautifully made cable. It sounded so good that I didn't want to take time to compare the cable with the Sennheiser standard one. I will do this soon though.

It is non microphonic, which is splendid, but most of all lets me use my HD800S in my home/office system and so gives a nice break from closed back headphones. The sound from the C9 and HD800S is staggeringly good and one that I am surprised comes out of battery powered portable units.


----------



## teknorob23

Just a quick word to the service provided by OIDIO, whether i'm enquiring about a cable build or just a couple of £5 connectors, JT responds in quick time with priceless advice that goes way beyond what you'd expect. On top of that delivery is super rapid too. Can't say enough good things about OIDIO.


----------



## Klmahnn

teknorob23 said:


> Just a quick word to the service provided by OIDIO, whether i'm enquiring about a cable build or just a couple of £5 connectors, JT responds in quick time with priceless advice that goes way beyond what you'd expect. On top of that delivery is super rapid too. Can't say enough good things about OIDIO.


Yep, he’s excellent and the cables are great!


----------



## seochris

The cables are great...got some 6 months ago for my Amiron Homes and they sound superb....thinking of getting some for mu HD820's.


----------



## Contrails

Copper cable for the Arya SE. Very well made. And excellent customer service from JT.


----------



## iFi audio

Contrails said:


> Copper cable for the Arya SE. Very well made. And excellent customer service from JT.



That's a great color choice, matte red looks great on matte black. Enjoy!


----------

